# Sexing the babies-have I got this right?



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Hi, thanks for all the helpful info and links etc on sexing baby rats. I think I've got it figured out, but please tell me if I'm wrong!! Lol! First pic I've identified as girl, second as boy. Opinions??
If I'm right then we have 6 girls & 5 boys!!!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Those look right to me. 

When I had my wee bubs, I would sort them every day. After a few days, it became really obvious just from practice.

Also, when their fur juuuust starts coming in, you can easily see the girls' nipples, so you can be darn sure if you were correct at that stage.


----------

